# September NYC Gathering



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Greater NYC Froggers...

We need a date and a venue for our September gathering. Please post your suggestions in this thread, or on *FaceBook* on the http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/86692-nyc-area-facebook-group.html location.

If you'd like wake-up text message (1) three days before the meet, (2) the day before the meet, and on (3) the day of the meet, please PM me your cell phone number and I'll assume responsibility for getting the word (text) to you.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Tuesday, September 18th?


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

How about Friday Nights... Weekday nights are not good for me.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

dvknight said:


> Tuesday, September 18th?


School, work, blah. Any plans on hosting a Sunday meet any time soon?


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree, let's try for a Sunday meeting sometime in September. This time, you guys better show... or else


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't ever make a Sunday happy hour. 
If you all want to have a real frog meetup, then volunteer your place and we will all come by


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

So, who's interested in showing off their frogs...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

jacobi said:


> So, who's interested in showing off their frogs...


Did you just volunteer?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

eos said:


> Did you just volunteer?


Ha. I don't have space...


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

jacobi said:


> Ha. I don't have space...


I have space, but few frogs at the moment (soon to change). I'm thinking Spring for me.


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I vote Mordoria's place so I can come check out that Varadero tank I just saw posted on the forums...


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Frogilicious said:


> I vote Mordoria's place so I can come check out that Varadero tank I just saw posted on the forums...


Geeze. You're the only one who hasn't seen it......


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

as soon as all construction gets started and is finished, the meet will be @ my house....


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Sundays are no good for me during football season


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

^ We can totally watch the games at whoever's apartment we're meeting at... duh! I'll make that 7-layer dip


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

dvknight said:


> Sundays are no good for me during football season


Same here


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Getting a consensus on a meeting date/time seems to be coming painful. Actually, I have no vote as I'm retired and will make just about any event, even in spite of football games...


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm good every remaining evening in September except for Wednesdays, Fridays and Sunday.

Mondays were good when we used to do them then. Anyone have an objection to October 1st?

D


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

dvknight said:


> I'm good every remaining evening in September except for Wednesdays, Fridays and Sunday.
> 
> Mondays were good when we used to do them then. Anyone have an objection to October 1st?
> 
> D


No objection as long as you'll be there!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Frogilicious said:


> I vote Mordoria's place so I can come check out that Varadero tank I just saw posted on the forums...


If we meet in Mordaria's apartment, only three or four additional people will fit inside (comfortably) at any time. (If only two of us show up there are no space issues, otherwise there will be a line at his door...)


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Can we get a confirmation from 6 people on the 1st?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

October 1st is a no go for me... I'm moving end of Sept, so Oct 1 will be my first day at the new place... Got lots to do for a couple of weeks.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't do October 1st either...


----------

